# EF 800mm f/5.6L IS II [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 29, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13394"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13394">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Another mention</strong>
More mentions of a replacement to the longest lens in the Canon lineup. We’re told the new 800mm will be announced once the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x has begun shipping. There’s a possibility we’ll see at least a development announcement some time this fall. There was no mention of the EF 200 f/2L IS, a lens that was announced alongside the original 800mm only 5 short years ago. Beyond a new build type in materials, the lens will be a “nearly identical” optical formula, although improvements in vignetting and sharpness are probable.</p>
<p>Announcement timing could also depend on stock levels with retailers, not so much with Canon itself. I don’t imagine too many of these are made and warehoused.</p>
<p>I have had communication from a few other anonymous people that the next 800 would have a built-in teleconverter, which is not something I think will happen.</p>
<p><em><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/542293-REG/Canon_2746B002AA_EF_800mm_f_5_6L_IS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 800mm f/5.6L IS at B&H Photo</a></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2013)

They almost have to release an 800/5.6 MkII. The 600/4 MkII with a 1.4xIII gives an 840mm f/5.6 lens that's lighter and has better IQ than the current 800L. Can't imagine they're selling many 800s these days...


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Apr 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> They almost have to release an 800/5.6 MkII. The 600/4 MkII with a 1.4xIII gives an 840mm f/5.6 lens that's lighter and has better IQ than the current 800L. Can't imagine they're selling many 800s these days...



Can't imagine they're selling many 800s other days...


----------



## RVB (Apr 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> They almost have to release an 800/5.6 MkII. The 600/4 MkII with a 1.4xIII gives an 840mm f/5.6 lens that's lighter and has better IQ than the current 800L. Can't imagine they're selling many 800s these days...



This is something I have have heard many time's but I have seen file's comparing the EF800 to the EF600 mk2 with 1.4111 and the ef800 is still the better len's,and not by an insignificant margin... I just sold my ef800 and am expecting delivery of a Nikon 800 but I might hold on a little longer to see what happens with the canon 800mk2..


----------



## jasonsim (Apr 29, 2013)

I can also testify that the 600 mk II with 1.4x is sharper than the bare 800mm. It is not by a lot, but still noticeable. The bonus is that the 600mm mk II can take the 2x very well also. I've been able to get great results with that combo. 

However, for those that want to get past 500mm, I think a used 800mm is now an excellent value. I would only assume that a new 800mm II would be priced around 15k or more (Nikon version is what 18k?). I am still not sure what a 800mm f/5.6 II + 1.4x III would give as an advantage over the 600mm II + 2x III.

600mm II + 2x III on 1Dx:







another at 1200mm:






Kind regards,
Jason


----------



## fox40phil (Apr 29, 2013)

> [...]"the next 800 would have a built-in teleconverter, which is not something I think will happen."



sounds like the Nikon 800mm + 1,2x ! :

Whats going on with Canon... so boring the last years =/. Slow developpement & high prices... :-X


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> The bonus is that the 600mm mk II can take the 2x very well also. I've been able to get great results with that combo.



As have I. The 600 II + 2xIII is also sharper than the 800L + 1.4xII/III. 

@RVB, check out the ISO 12233 crops on the-digital-picture.com.


----------



## charlesa (Apr 29, 2013)

What sort of performance would I get if I put my 2x III on the 400 mm version II? Close to the 800 mm performance up til now?


----------



## dolina (Apr 29, 2013)

Too soon and there are a lot of other other lenses that are older and need an update than a low volume lens like the 800mm.

I see a replacement shipping in volume as early as 2020. At the pace the 200-400 is at right now I expect its timeline to be just that.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 29, 2013)

Most of the lenses need an upgrade to really take advantage of the high MP sensors coming out. 

Canon took on a lot of delays getting up to speed after the quake. Even after they said they were back in full operation, they were still being impacted, mostly by other parts suppliers and that the fluorite processing facilities were flat out shut down too long. Takes a long time to make fluorite lenses.

I can imagine that they are even now still feeling some impacts from the quake.



dolina said:


> Too soon and there are a lot of other other lenses that are older and need an update than a low volume lens like the 800mm.
> 
> I see a replacement shipping in volume as early as 2020. At the pace the 200-400 is at right now I expect its timeline to be just that.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 29, 2013)

and the 1200 F5.6 is also way overdue for updating.... and probably costs more than my house.


----------



## dolina (Apr 29, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> and the 1200 F5.6 is also way overdue for updating.... and probably costs more than my house.


I'd be more inclined to get that than an updated 800mm


----------



## ddashti (Apr 29, 2013)

Why bother with a new 800mm if there's not much to improve at the moment?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am really looking forward to the new 800 Mk2!
When Canon brought out the other Mk2 Superteles the Mk1 versions were/are selling for what they cost new (often more). As I got my 800 for little more than a 300 F2.8 Mk2 I could make a real killing, though I would not be tempted by an 800 mk2 as I am so pleased with the IQ on my existing model. I managed to have a go with a 500 F4 Mk2 a little while ago and found it excellent (and VERY light) but compared to my 300 F2.8 IS and 800 F5.6 IS Mk1's I did not see enough of an improvement in IQ to justify the excessive costs of this Mk2 lens - good though it was it cost more than I paid for both my 300 F2.8 IS and 800 F5.6 IS lenses. Admittedly they were second hand but in near mint condition.


----------



## garyknrd (Apr 30, 2013)

Kinda strange. I live in Asia. Over here the 800 IS is strictly taboo. The big retailers in BKK have the same ones sitting on there shelves and begging people to buy them. The new 500 II and 600 II are flying off the shelves here. When I bought my 500 II in four hours I saw two sold.


----------



## RGF (Apr 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> They almost have to release an 800/5.6 MkII. The 600/4 MkII with a 1.4xIII gives an 840mm f/5.6 lens that's lighter and has better IQ than the current 800L. Can't imagine they're selling many 800s these days...



But the 800 II will cost 30% more than a 600 +'1.4


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2013)

RGF said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > They almost have to release an 800/5.6 MkII. The 600/4 MkII with a 1.4xIII gives an 840mm f/5.6 lens that's lighter and has better IQ than the current 800L. Can't imagine they're selling many 800s these days...
> ...



Sure it will - maybe more. But the IQ of the bare 800 II will be better than the 600 II + 1.4xIII, and the IQ of the 800 II + 1.4xIII will beat the 600 II + 2xIII. Also, recall that the 800/5.6 is lighter than the 600/4 IS MkI (~2 lbs lighter!) so it's probable the 800 II would be lighter than the 600 II. For people buying in the price range under discussion, better IQ and lighter is easily worth a 30% or more premium (after all, many people - me included - paid a ~45% premium for the better IQ and lighter 600 II over the 600 I).


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 1, 2013)

Maybe people are reading too much into fanboy reviews.
The new Mk2 Superteles are undoubtedly better than their predecessors but these improvements are incremental and not dramatic - with the exception of the very welcome weight reduction!
When I purchased my 800 the 600 Mk2 was not an option as it was twice the cost! Yes I would prefer a 600 mk2 but is it worth twice what I paid for a mint 800? I have not had the opportunity to try the 600 Mk2 in the field (though I have had a play in a shop) but I have (as stated above) tried the 500 Mk2 in the field and it is excellent, though it certainly did not put my Mk1 lenses to shame or make me want to upgrade due to the silly prices.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 1, 2013)

I'll also add that the 4 stop IS is a big improvement. Many people still don't like to use IS but I can tell you when using the 600mm on a windy day, the IS stops the wind shakes 100%. Just takes the wind effect out completely. The IS on the MK1 lenses was pretty good at it as well but the new generation IS is WAY better.

Like you said it's an incremental increase on a number of fronts EXCEPT price! I think most of the price increase has to do with more fluorite lens elements being used. That is a considerable part of the cost associated with the new MKII lenses.

Some of the incremental improvements:

Better IQ
Less CA through use of more Flourite elements
Better IS (better stability and additional IS mode)
Lighter weight

And probably something most overlooked is the addition of AF feedback with newer cameras like the 5D3 and 1DX to improve focus accuracy.

It's all incremental but together it makes for a desirable combination. I would definitely upgrade some of my MK1 lenses though if I had the cash to do so.



johnf3f said:


> Maybe people are reading too much into fanboy reviews.
> The new Mk2 Superteles are undoubtedly better than their predecessors but these improvements are incremental and not dramatic - with the exception of the very welcome weight reduction!
> When I purchased my 800 the 600 Mk2 was not an option as it was twice the cost! Yes I would prefer a 600 mk2 but is it worth twice what I paid for a mint 800? I have not had the opportunity to try the 600 Mk2 in the field (though I have had a play in a shop) but I have (as stated above) tried the 500 Mk2 in the field and it is excellent, though it certainly did not put my Mk1 lenses to shame or make me want to upgrade due to the silly prices.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2013)

ddashti said:


> Why bother with a new 800mm if there's not much to improve at the moment?


 
Simple, the 800mm was something Canon has that Nikon did not. Now Nikon has a better one that sells for $18K, so Canon wants to pass it, pricewise anyway.


----------



## dolina (May 1, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ddashti said:
> 
> 
> > Why bother with a new 800mm if there's not much to improve at the moment?
> ...


20k for a 800mm IS II? I'd be willing to pay that amount for a 1000mm f/5.6 IS that weighed 4.5kg, more than 4-stops of IS and minimum focusing distance of 6 meters/20 feet.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (May 1, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> I'll also add that the 4 stop IS is a big improvement. Many people still don't like to use IS but I can tell you when using the 600mm on a windy day, the IS stops the wind shakes 100%. Just takes the wind effect out completely. The IS on the MK1 lenses was pretty good at it as well but the new generation IS is WAY better.



I love IS, but aren't telephotos usually used with some other form of stabilization, e.g. a tripod?

[I rarely use focal lengths over 200mm, when I do it's usually 200mm f/2.8 IS with a TC. I don't like shooting sports, and don't have the time & patience for birds photogaphy.]


----------



## expatinasia (May 1, 2013)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> I love IS, but aren't telephotos usually used with some other form of stabilization, e.g. a tripod?



True, but the longer you go, the more even the slightest movement is magnified.

The IS mode III is very good for sports (and I would presume birds), though not too many people will be using the 800 for sports!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2013)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> I love IS, but aren't telephotos usually used with some other form of stabilization, e.g. a tripod?



I sometimes handhold my 600 II. But IS helps even when it's on a rock solid tripod and gimbal head - a little breeze and that big hood acts like a sail!


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 1, 2013)

Ah yes I forgot to mention that I use the 600 on a tripod with a gimbal head. However when you are out with wind that can blow your hat off, the IS will stabilize the effects of wind mounted on a tripod. There was one instance I did not have time to get it up on the tripod. I had pulled into my shooting location and had a bald eagle right by the parking lot eating a fish. So windy when I got out my hat blew down the parking lot. I switch on IS and painfully hand held the 600 for a series of shots and it was as if there wasn't any wind at all.

I later drove to the other end of the lot and got my hat...

IS has its uses and benefits but can also cause some issues in certain shooting conditions.



Ellen Schmidtee said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'll also add that the 4 stop IS is a big improvement. Many people still don't like to use IS but I can tell you when using the 600mm on a windy day, the IS stops the wind shakes 100%. Just takes the wind effect out completely. The IS on the MK1 lenses was pretty good at it as well but the new generation IS is WAY better.
> ...


----------

